# The blob..I mean Cobalt



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I had to go out and get some new pictures of him. Tho I ended up standing in snow about ankle deep, I got a few good photos. Looking forward to having that snow melt away-already looking forwards to the good weather. All similar shots as before, just with his other halter.

He recognizes my car :lol: so he always waits at the gate for me to come and get him.



This horse knows when the camera is out. Very photogenic and easy to get good shots of, little ******. Moments prior to me taking the photo, I had both hands in his mane trying to get sensation back:shock:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Remember he is only a year and a half in this photo. Not the prettiest confo as he is a bit out of whack*couch*



Something about that pile of snow that intrigued him :lol:


Now my car....that was one scary thing! just glad he didn't try to lick it!:shock:


As I am leaving, he is giving me his poochy look


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

He's gorgeous! Pretty pics...I love snow pictures


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, M2G. :shock: He's STUNNING!  Can I have him? Hehe, I love the pictures...such nice photography as well.  Thanks for sharing! I love seeing piccies of him!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

gorgeous pics as usual!! I love him so much!!! lucky


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks again everyone. He really is a special horse with a lot of character for a little man :lol:


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

i want him! to cute!


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

What a beaut. ;-)


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

He's so georgous!! He makes me want a Canadian sooo badly!!!!!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

awww!! what a cutie!!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

He's looking great, have you measured him recently?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Sara said:


> He's looking great, have you measured him recently?


You know what I haven't! and it's a good point! I'll do it tomorrow on my day off!


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> I'll do it tomorrow on my day off!


What would we do without weekends? :lol:


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Beautiful! I wish I could take such lovely photos of my girls. Will you give lessons? Pleeeeze?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Picture Perfect said:


> What would we do without weekends? :lol:


Ah but weekends make no difference to me as I do shift work


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

he is so gorgeous! I'd looove to have a Canadian!

And a horses mane is the best mittens :lol:


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Cobalt, does you wanna come home with aunty Bobbie?!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*shakes head* NO


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

What did you say your EXACT location was??? Feel free to PM me driving directions and what ever else you'd like.... I'm going to go hook up the horse trailer and.....Doh... I've said to much.  What I meant to say was Cobalt sure is a handsome fella!!!! Yeah... Yeah... that's what I was saying...Not anything about horse-napping!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

:lol: well you take a right after going down that one road, then it's a left about 50km then its another right, then it's..... 

The location of my Cobalt is sealed information :lol:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

He is such a good looking guy! I can't wait till you can ride him! 

BTW My hubby LOVES him!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

He's gorgoues! and a ton bigger than i last saw him. You're going to make me fall in love with Canadians too!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm glad you are liking them. I am as honest as can be (Fehr can now attest to that with her new mare) that the way I describe my horses, is simply the way they are. Canadians have the great characteristics, many you will find in your more common horse breeds. Those they are on the pricey scale, they are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ignore the trailer I'll be sending next week to pick him up. He'll be going to a good home... I promise... hehehe


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Ignore the trailer I'll be sending next week to pick him up. He'll be going to a good home... I promise... hehehe


DIE women!


----------

